# Help - Blood clots during 2WW?



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had blood clots day 13 after embryo transfer, it was small light red blood clots, I had little bleeding and a lot of cramps before the blood clots. It lasted for like half a day. I have my beta/blood test tomorrow.

Has anyone had blood clots after embryo transfer or light bleeding with a lot of cramps?

Please share your story.
x


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run, I had spotting and cramps from about a week and a half or so after ET and got a bfp. Hope your ok and you get yours x


----------



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

frenchie999 - Hi and thanks for that. Firstly congratulations on your BFP, I hope I get it a BFP too. I will find out tomorrow.
x


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Let us know how you get on and good luck x


----------



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks so much.

I just got home from my blood test. I will get the results in 4 and half hours and I am so so so nervous. I have never been this nervous. I really want a BFP, I want this is so badly.

     I really hope its a BFP


----------



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks again. I got a BFN


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

So sorry  it will happen one day. I'm on my 2nd go, just had to dust myself off and start again x


----------



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Awwwww I hope it works for you!!  

How far are you?


----------

